# which one of two is better mobo



## Gaurav (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have selected these two motherboards

which one of them is better 
Asus P5G41T-M LX3 level DDR3
OR
GIGABYTE GA-G41MT-S2PT/2.0

Also I have a C2D proccessor (E6300), what is the maximum speed DDR3 RAM can this processor support.
Does processor's FSB has something to do with the RAM's MHz i.e if the processor has 1066 MHz FSB (max) then will it support only 1066MHz RAM only or it will downclock the same to it's supported one?

Please shed some light on the above questions.

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 25, 2012)

aside from features which i don't know gigabyte has much better after sales support so unless asus mobo has some very attractive feature missing in gigabyte mobo i would say gigabyte.

ram's frequency has a relation only with motherboard's FSB for c2d generation.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2012)

Get the Gigabyte one. Now a days, it is probably the highest selling LGA775 based motherboard with DDR3 support.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2012)

@ OP - GA-G41MT-S2PT/2.0 supports ram speed upto 1333 Mhz ( using OC ) 

FSB and ram speed has relation between them but don't worry much about the cpu FSB and ram speed - just get the mobo and it will auto detect and set appropriate memory speed but if it does not it's easy to fix the ram speed using bios settings


----------



## hell is here (Jan 26, 2012)

you should go for asus motherboard because it has internal 1 gb graphics it will help your gpu to make games much smoother and faster ..  i had this one and it is very good mobo


----------



## Tarun (Jan 26, 2012)

i had GIGABYTE GA-G41MT-S2PT/2.0 its pretty decent motherboard for its price  go for it but overclock with a bit of caution


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 26, 2012)

hell is here said:


> you should go for asus motherboard because *it has internal 1 gb graphics* it will help your gpu to make games much smoother and faster ..  i had this one and it is very good mobo



don't spread wrong info. Intel's G41 doesn't support sideport memory. max 1Gb ram can be allotted to graphics. G41 is crap of a graphics. you can't run modern game irrespective of the amount of graphics you share.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 27, 2012)

^+1


----------



## Cilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> don't spread wrong info. Intel's G41 doesn't support sideport memory. max 1Gb ram can be allotted to graphics. G41 is crap of a graphics. you can't run modern game irrespective of the amount of graphics you share.



Another info, look carefully at the term *1 Gb, it is not 1 GB*. Now I guess you're getting the clear picture, *1 Gb stands for 1 Gigabit which is equal to 128 MB.* It is a marketing gimmik to confuse people like Hell is here. GMA 4000 can't use more than 128 MB


----------



## Gaurav (Jan 27, 2012)

ok, I will purchase Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 motherboard and Corsair DDR3 2 GB RAM from Flipkart. 

Will that be a compatible hardware list? Can anyone please also suggest some Good Power Supply within Rs. 2500?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 27, 2012)

Gaurav said:


> ok, I will purchase Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 motherboard and Corsair DDR3 2 GB RAM from Flipkart.
> 
> Will that be a compatible hardware list? Can anyone please also suggest some Good Power Supply within Rs. 2500?



Corsair cx430v2


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 27, 2012)

^ or FSP Saga II 500W @2.2K


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2012)

Corsair has 1 year more warranty than FSp - so getting CX430v2 makes more sense


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2012)

+1 for Corsair cx430v2. I think its perfect for OP and the additional warranty definitely helps


----------



## Tenida (Jan 28, 2012)

Another info FSP warranty doesn't cover replacement of PSU, they repair their product.In terms of after-sales service Corsair is GOD.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 28, 2012)

i would say go with seasonic S12II 430 for 2.5k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2012)

@gaurav,you can buy corsair cx430v2 from nehru place.ico bought a cx430v2 for 2200 today from pl computers in nehru place.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...cs-bijli-cabinet-delhi-plus-psu-question.html


----------

